# 1985 Faulkner Awning parts



## petertibbetts

HELP! I have a 1985 Faulkner Roll-Up awning (delux) that I need parts for. Does anyone know of an outlet, dealer, place or person where I can obtain parts for it?
Thanks!!!
Pete Tibbetts


----------



## C Nash

1985 Faulkner Awning parts

Hi Pete,
Welcome to the forum  .  What parts do you need?


----------



## BarneyS

1985 Faulkner Awning parts

Hi Pete,
Go to this web page and you will probably find what you need.  I have purchased from this outfit a couple of times and they are very helpful.  
http://www.marksrv.com/ultrahardware.htm


----------



## petertibbetts

1985 Faulkner Awning parts

Hello again Mr. Nash,
The parts I need are the knob and associated parts for the front and/or rear inner rafter, perhaps the inner rafter already comes complete with it, that's ok, also I need the height lock handle for the rear outer arm and its fold-away lift handle.
Best regards
Pete Tibbetts


----------

